# Olympic weights and bench



## 7luke7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking to buy about 120kg of weights with 7ft bar and a decent bench, anyone recommend some good places to look?

Ive had a quick look on eBay but havnt found anything yet


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

If new, then I guess powerhouse or fitness superstore, not sure if any others as well known about. Aside from that, then eBay or Gumtree or decent options. I've just bought from powerhouse and all ok for me.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

What I do is set up a search of training equipment with a certain millage and set notification on ebay so as soon as anything local goes on I know!


----------

